# mitges



## papillon

I need help with this word, can't find it in the dictionaries. This is from a lab safety manual:

->  Utilitzar una bata de cotó sempre que s’estigui al laboratori.     
  ->No utilitzar *mitges* ni sandàlies.

Thanks


----------



## Lumia

papillon said:


> I need help with this word, can't find it in the dictionaries. This is from a lab safety manual:
> 
> -> Utilitzar una bata de cotó sempre que s’estigui al laboratori.
> ->No utilitzar *mitges* ni sandàlies.
> 
> Thanks


 
Stockings or panty.


----------



## papillon

Thanks a lot, Lumia.

Problem was, I didn't know enough to look for singular *mitje*, and the plural *mitges* was not listed in the dictionary.
Thanks


----------



## Lumia

papillon said:


> Thanks a lot, Lumia.
> 
> Problem was, I didn't know enough to look for singular *mitje*, and the plural *mitges* was not listed in the dictionary.
> Thanks


 
The singular is *mitja*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> Stockings or panty.


 
Hola Lumia in Éire i tothom!

Ara fa temps que no trepitjo els països anglo, però no seria _panties_, com en català (és a dir, en plural)? 

En els EUA, a tall de curiositat, serien _nylons_ (si més no, en els temps que jo hi vaig viure).


----------



## papillon

Well, panties are _bragas_. Mitges appear to be _stockings_ or _panty hose_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

papillon said:


> Well, panties are _bragas_. Mitges appear to be _stockings_ or _panty hose_.


 
Good to know, Papillon.

In my "anglo" experiences, _calces_ were _underwear/undies_ in the States and _knickers_ in the UK.


----------



## papillon

You're absolutely right. _Undies_ are sort of the generic term, while _panties_ are specifically for women (US). There is a long and exciting thread in the EO forum for all things underwear-related.

Now excuse if while I go find out what's wrong with wearing _mitges _in the lab_._


----------



## Lumia

Teniu raó amb això que mitges és l'equivalent de _panty hose_ o _thigts_ (aquesta és la paraula que no trobava i que em sona més d'haver-la vist als magatzems de Dublín). 

Algú hauria de corregir urgentment el diccionari de Wordreference, perquè a la part anglès-castellà hi apareix:

*panty*:

pantynfmediapantynmpanty



> Now excuse if while I go find out what's wrong with wearing _mitges _in the lab_._


 
La raó és ben lògica (n'hi ha vàries, de fet). Les mitges estan fabricades amb fibres sintètiques, inflamables i, per tant, perilloses: qualsevol flama faria que s'inflamessin i cremessin qui les porta. A més, com que estan en contacte amb la pell, seria molt possible que en aquest procés, amb la calor, la fibra es fongués i s'adherís a la pell. I les mitges, encara que cobreixin la cama, no ofereixen cap tipus de protecció al cos contra líquids corrosius que puguin caure (l'EPI, equip de protecció individual, en qualsevol laboratori consisteix en roba que tapi braços i cames i no deixi escot).


----------

